# Which type of bow?



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

*Which type of bow would you go with?*​
Hoyts824.24%Mathews1236.36%Bowtech1133.33%PSE26.06%


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I have shot a Mathews all my life and have never had to many problems with them...but I have always like the way the Hoyts looked and I was planning on buy a new bow this year and I am not sure what to get.... :strapped:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

None of the above.

I bought a new Parker last fall and love it.

huntin1


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

none of the above, i prefer the stickbows i make


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> None of the above.
> 
> I bought a new Parker last fall and love it.
> 
> huntin1


 :withstupid:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Another vote for stick bows.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I shoot Mathews, have shot Hoyt, liked both


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I have shot them both too but I still don't know what one I want to go with?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i shoot a bowtech. i love it. i really like mathews too, they are a close second for me. i am not impressed with hoyt for what you pay for one. ive never owned one, so i really cant say anything bad about them.

my last bow was a parker. pretty good shooter. didnt like the grip, i have 22's that are quieter, and it seemed like the string was constantly creeping. i had to tune it every couple weeks, which a new string may have solved, but ill never know. other than that, it was really a very well built bow.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah your right hoyts are over priced...and I have never really been a parker fan......what in the heck is a stickbow?


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

Joseph, to answer your question on which Hoyt to get, I would recommend an Ultratec or Xtec if you are going for a used bow. Both have decent speed and are very accurate and forgiving. If you want to buy new, I would recommend the 38Ultra. I have also heard good thing about the Vectrix, Katera, and Trykons if your looking for a parallel limb bow. I'm personally not a fan of the parallel limbs. Maybe I'm just old school, I don't know.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I currently shot a Mathews SQ2 w/ a Trophy Ridge Flatliner and am looking to regear to get ready for my new bow (hopefully next year). I'm looking to get the Mathews T-7 Quiver, Sword Twilight Hunter or Twilight Hunter Camo, a new Deluxe Whisker Biscuit QS Camo, LimbSaver Modular Stabilizer System, Super Peep Hunter System w/verifier (the old eyes aren't what they used to be). All this is to be transfer to a new Mathews DXT. All-in All probably about $1200 to $1500


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Joseph, a stick bow is like a recurve or a longbow. GO BOWTECH


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

I always had Hoyts, but I tryed a switchback a couple of years ago. Now I know why they named it that, cause I switched back to Hoyt after a year. The big problem for me was that it didnt feel solid and a little light. It was fast and pretty quiet, but the vexctrix I just got is whisper quiet and shoots great.


----------

